# Your favorite Pink Floyd songs



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Time
2. Shine On You Crazy Diamond
3. Dogs
4. Echoes
5. Wish You Were Here
6. Breathe
7. Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast
8. Welcome to the Machine
9. In the Flesh?
10. Money

Top 5 Floyd albums:

1. Wish You Were Here (10/10, a top 5 album of all time for me)
2. Dark Side of the Moon (10/10)
3. Animals (9.5/10, 9 for the music but the concept and execution thereof bumps it up)
4. Meddle (9/10)
5. Atom Heart Mother (8/10)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Shine On You Crazy Diamond
2. Comfortably numb
3. Julia dream
4. Time
5. Wish you were here
6. Echoes
7. Dogs
8. Sheep
9. Pillow of winds
10. See Emily play

albums:

1. Wish You Were Here (6/6, a top 3 album of all time for me)
2. Dark Side of the Moon (6/6)
3. Meddle (5/6)
4. Animals (5/6)
5. The wall (5/6)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I could probably nominate 30 PF tracks which I would consider essential, but as we are allowed only ten then I thought I'd go for a career-spanning cross-section.

In chronological order:

_Astronomy Domine_ (1967)
_Remember a Day_ (1968)
_Cirrus Minor_ (1969)
_Careful With That Axe, Eugene_ (live 1969)
_Fat Old Sun_ (1970)
_Echoes_ (1971)
_Time_ (1973)
_Shine On You Crazy Diamond_ (1975)
_Dogs_ (1977) ***
_Comfortably Numb_ (1979):

*** minus the _'...stone...stone...stone...'_ passage

Albums in no particular order:

_The Dark Side of the Moon_ (1973)
_Wish You Were Here_ (1975)
_The Wall_ (1979)
_The Piper at the Gates of Dawn_ (1967)
_Animals_ (1977)

I really wanted to find room for _Atom Heart Mother_ but that's the way it goes.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond
Dogs
Us And Them
Great Gig In The Sky
Money
Time
Hey You
Goodbye Blue Sky
Mother


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Was lucky enough to see Floyd in concert twice, once in the late 1970s and once in the late 1980s, ten years apart. 

In strict order of merit:

1. The Great Gig In The Sky
2. Money
3. Time
4. Us & Them
5 One Of These Days
6. Echoes 
7. Shine On You Crazy Diamond
8. Wish You Were Here
9. Welcome to The Machine
10. Dogs
11. Pigs
12. Sheep
13. In The Flesh
14. The Thin Ice
15. Hey You
16. Not Now John


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Ok, I'll have a bash at this - although I'm not really a fan of ranking as my likes vary depending on the day but these are the tracks/albums I'd most likely grab if the house was on fire.

Tracks in alphabetical order.

A Pillow of Winds
A Saucerful of Secrets
Atom Heart Mother
Echoes
Free Four
If
Julia Dream
Remember a Day
Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Us and Them

Albums in alphabetical order.

Atom Heart Mother
Dark Side Of The Moon
Meddle
Relics
Ummagumma (primarily for the first LP & Grantchester Meadows.

I lost a bit of interest after Wish You Were Here, Animals was decent enough but The Wall was a concept too far for me.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I listened to a lot of Pink Floyd in my youth. I still listen, if you follow my non-classical listening posts. I don't think I'll ever tire of Pink Floyd. 


See Emily Play
Biding my Time
Echoes
Time
Money
Us and Them
Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Wish You Were Here
Dogs
Sheep
Comfortably Numb
Keep Talking


Piper at the Gates of Dawn
Meddle
Dark Side of the Moon
Wish You Were Here
Animals
The Wall


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Top 10 favorite Pink Floyd songs in length of title order
*
Seamus
Fat Old Sun
A Pillow of Winds
Atom Heart Mother
Wish You Were Here
Speak To Me/Breathe
The Great Gig In the Sky
Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast
Shine On You Crazy Diamond
Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict

Honorable Mentions: Time, Comfortably Numb, Money (live)

*Top 5 PF albums; ranked*

1. Wish You Were Here
2. Dark Side Of the Moon
3. Atom Heart Mother
4. Meddle
5. Animals


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Mother, Comfortably Numb, Shine on


----------

